# Pedigree question



## mx3fam (Dec 14, 2008)

I received the pedigree back from AKC today. Where can I research a little more. It looks like there is incorrect info. Like puppy's mom DOB is listed at (03-10). Then great grandparents appear to have sired or birthed in 1.5 years. What sites can I get more info?


PS- some have DNA numbers- what is that for?

Thanks!

mary


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

www.k9data.com


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The AKC information should trump anything in k9data. It is based on the information supplied by the breeders to AKC in order to register the litter.

Did you actually receive the pedigree, or the AKC registration certificate, listing both parents?

I suspect that the date (3-10) is actually the date that the mother will appear in the AKC Stud Book, not her date of birth.


----------



## mx3fam (Dec 14, 2008)

The date the mother will appear in the stud book???

I've looked in k9data and looks like great grandpa's line is impressive (at least to me) and is traced WAY back.

I have the certified pedigree of 3 generations but if I want more info. (like potential inbreeding) if the dogs have clearances, etc.. where do I look?

I am curious if breeding my dog is an option.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Clearances, at least hip and elbow, for dogs in the United States, will be found at

www.offa.org 

All you have to do is enter the AKC name of the dog and any clearances will show up there.

Some breeders also use PennHip for hips (they don't do elbows) but you can list PennHip clearances on k9data and OFA. There is no public database for PennHip.

Eyes should be cleared annually and may be found listed either at offa.org or at the CERF website. However, since the actual clearance is given by the veterinary opthamologist, not all breeders bother to register the clearance. However, copies should be available from the breeder.

Heart clearances need only be done once and must be done by a Cardiologist (C), not a Practitioner (P). As with the eye clearance, not all breeders will bother registering the clearance but copies should be available from the breeder.

Champions more than 2 generations back are basically meaningless, in terms of conformation and clearances. I have worked very hard on my "line" and my breedings but it would only take 1 poorly planned breeding to throw all my work on clearances and physical structure out the window.

Responsible breeders sell their pet puppies on Limited Registrations, so if you are thinking of breeding your girl in the future you will need to contact the breeder to see if he/she is willing to lift the Limited Registration. Some breeders, such as Topbrass, will lift the Limited Registration once all clearances have been obtained.

If you are considering breeding, you have a lot of studying ahead of you. Inbreeding is not necessarily bad-you just have to be very very familiar with the pedigrees of both sire and dam, strengths and weaknesses. Actually, even if you are thinking of outcrossing, you still need to be very aware of these things, as some lines do not work well together and some diseases, such as SAS, have a complicated mode of inheritance and skip generations. Finding a mentor familiar with your lines is your best bet.

Producing healthy puppies who conform to the standard is not easy and involves familiarizing yourself with your dog's lines, understanding the weaknesses she has and that are in her pedigree, and looking for the best possible male to work with her strengths and her weaknesses.

k9data.com is useful but again, AKC and OFA data trump the information in k9data. It is not at all unheard of for less than reputable breeders to enter false information regarding clearances on k9data.

If you enter your girls pedigree into k9data, it will compute a COI (Coefficient of Inbreeding) for you. I find COI's useful, but my pedigree program also computes genetic influence tables which I find at least as useful as COI's.

It can be an all-consuming process, believe me


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

From the AKC website:

Stud Book Date


The date shown in parentheses after a dog's registration number is the month and year of the issue of the AKC Stud Book Register in which the dog's first breeding experience is recorded. 
Janie's Younger And Faster
SZ12345678 (6 / 98) 
In the example above, the dog appears in the June 1998 issue. 

It is not the dog's date of birth. 

The AKC Stud Book Register, published monthly, contains the sire and dam of the dog that has been involved in a litter for the first time along with the names of the breeders, registration numbers, date of whelping, and coat colors.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And,

DNA Profile Number


This number is assigned by AKC when the DNA sample is recorded in the AKC DNA database and uniquely ties the dog to a DNA Genotype which can be used for genetic identity and parentage verification purposes. 
Janie's Younger And Faster
SZ123456/01 (6 / 98) AKC DNA# V654321
AKC uses DNA genotyping to verify the parentage of AKC registrable dogs and litters through these programs.


----------



## mx3fam (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the great information. Seems like I have entered another world...lots to learn.

Mary


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

mx3fam said:


> Thanks for all the great information. Seems like I have entered another world...lots to learn.
> 
> Mary


 What a crazy-fun world you have found!!


----------

